

Eckod - Kinda like a reverse Twitter - karam

Eckod.com is simple, powerful service to expand your reach.
As the name Eckod implies, its a tool that allows people to repeat what you&#x27;re saying.<p>Think of it as the opposite of Twitter.
On Twitter, when you say something, a million people could listen to you. 
On Eckod.com when you say something, a million people could say it with you.<p>How does Eckod work? 
Step 1.
Create a feed on Eckod.com<p>Step2. 
Get friends, family and fans to Ecko your feed.<p>Step 3. 
Whenever you post something on your feed, they&#x27;ll ecko it on their social networks.
======
stevedomin
It's a bit like retweet were automatic from your followers, right ?

While I get the motives behind it I'm not sure it's more effective because of
the overflow of information you must have on your feed. I'm a bit concerned
about the signal/noise ratio in this type of configuration.

~~~
karam
An automatic retweet is an excellent way of describing it :)

To answer with regard to effectiveness: A friend making an Indie-film used it
to promote his film's trailer. He got 31 people to Ecko the trailer and in
literally a few hours he crossed 700 views.

The added benefit was also that he got to see which friends generated the most
amount of traffic to this trailer.

Thanks to FB's newsfeed algorithm the signal/noise ration greatly varies from
person to person.

~~~
karam
Also, we limit the ability for a feed owner to post once a day.

------
karam
Clickable : [https://eckod.com](https://eckod.com)

